# Propane burner won't stay lit



## c3bbq (Apr 27, 2014)

Good afternoon,

I have been building a cooker for about a year now. Today I built a burner out of 1 inch inner diameter black pipe. The pipe will not stay lit when the Venturi is opened up. When it's closed there is a blue flame but only through half of the pipe. The pipe is 60" long. I am also using an adjustable high pressure regulator. 

My question is there not enough pressure to get the fuel through that length of pipe or is it starved for oxygen?  The Venturi is mounted outside of the grill.

Any thoughts are appreciated. 

Thanks,

Chuck


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 28, 2014)

Hello.  Just off the top of my head without pictures I would be inclined to say your holes/slits in your pipe are too big.  Maybe not but just my guess.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## jp61 (Apr 28, 2014)

Your pipe may be too long and/or the hole sizes too big?

Is it possible that the wind is blowing out the flame? 

Would two 30" burners fit your application?


----------

